# Strange Butterfly Captures



## jcdeboever (Jun 16, 2016)

Not that the butterfly are strange, just how the camera and me rendered them. Very bizarre results. Pretty much straight out of camera except for a crop and bump for noise. In the #2, I think the white shining off the plate caused a halo effect. Have no idea in #1. Everything was chalky and the camera shake added to it's weirdness.. I like them enough to keep them for what it's worth. 

I guess this is also a good example of Program Auto mode limitations. I have not been using the Manual mode on this camera because it's cumbersome compared to my Nikons. 

1.





2.


----------

